# Протрузия, ретролистез L5, нужен совет



## Petitnp (18 Июл 2016)

Итак, добрый день уважаемые доктора и коллеги тренера, если есть.Травма на фоне ессно спорта. (Пауэрлифтинг). Картина такая. Врач, толком ничего не сказал, назначил капельницы (!?) (По поводу состава капельниц уточнять не захотел), хочется услышать ваше мнение, по поводу дальнейшего лечения и работы именно в спорте. Ветки форума поизучала, но везде разные "сочетания".


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июл 2016)

Беспокоит- то что? Где снимки?  Врача меняйте.


----------



## La murr (18 Июл 2016)

*Petitnp*, Анастасия, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

